# X-Arcade Issues

## jjlawren

I have an X-Arcade controller hooked up through PS/2. When in the BIOS and the grub selection screen, keypresses are recognized. Once fully booted, it's useless--no response on any keypress. Has anyone had an issue like this?

Just for clarity, the X-Arcade is an arcade style controller which acts as a PS/2 keyboard. I've tried using it alongside a USB keyboard and also by itself, no luck either way.

----------

## cerise8192

I've never used it, so I'm making guesses here.

This isn't that unusual -- the BIOS probably has routines to read from the keyboard which is why it works from bootup until your bootloader.  Linux wipes out the BIOS routines though and overwrites them with its own routines.  It's possible you don't have the appropriate support built into your kernel.

The other possibility is that you're loading the wrong keymap.

----------

## jjlawren

Well, it appears that if I plug a PS/2 keyboard into the controller (there's a passthrough port), then everything works fine. It'll keep working when I unplug the keyboard and leave the X-Arcade plugged in. My question is--is it possible to force the controller to be recognized if no keyboard is plugged in at boot, or is this a hardware limitation?

----------

